# Samsung TV/Soundbars Compatability



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope to get your advice on the following please as I don’t know much about setting up a tv, DVD etc
I’m looking to purchase a new Samsung TV with a Soundbar and subwoofer.
Currently I have a Panasonic Home Cinema System with 6 speakers and a subwoofer which is also capable of playing DVD’s and music from an iPod.
Would it be possible to do away with the Panasonic speakers, connect the Panasonic DVD to the new TV so that sound from the DVD film plays through the Samsung soundbar.
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

You should be able to have an optical out of your tv to your sound bar so no tree what the input it will all go via the sound bar 

As for the sound bar itself, you’ll have 1001 suggestions thrown at you for sure on here. 

Personally I’m a huge Sonos fan, the sound quality is immense. Yes they are slightly more expensive but trust me it’s worth it.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks mate will check them out. I should have mentioned the soundbar is wireless (or is that automatically assumed)???


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, as above mate, just connect your DVD player to your TV and tell the TV that the sound is coming out the soundbar, so no matter what you're watching - TV, DVD etc, sound will come via soundbar...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Another vote for Sonos - I have one with a Samsung TV and its awesome :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Another vote for Sonos - I have one with a Samsung TV and its awesome :thumb:


I'm now thinking of just going for the tv and look around for a decent speaker system
Could I ask which Sonos system you have and how is it connected to your tv
Thanks Guys really helpful information


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Best advice and a few things to consider...

You need to listen to them and see which you like, what I like, you might not etc. Also try to listen to a few and listen at 'normal' levels, not just how loud can it go - you'll be watching TV with it, so will want good, clear sound at a normal level.

What size sound bar you after - one that fits along front of TV or a smaller one ? Not sure on size of TV, have you thought about a sound box (similar idea, but TV sits on it). 

Do you want a sub ? If so, are you bothered if it's wired or wireless connected (didn't bother me, but some people it as to be wireless).

What's your budget - easy to spend many £100's on one.

Do you want the sound bar to do anything else - eg be able to stream music to (no point in paying for technology you don't want).

Where are you buying your TV from - they should have some already set up, have a listen to them, also look if there are any offers on if you were to buy as a package...

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Many thanks, Andy great advice and much appreciated.
Buying the tv from John Lewis it’s a 49” and the Samsung soundbar on offer is 110cm sits at the front of the tv and has a subwoofer....not bother if it’s wired or not.
So as mentioned just going to buy the tv and do more research on the sound side my budget is approx £500.
Just another question please, my old tv has a SCART cable connection have these been replaced now in the newer tv’s.
Thanks again.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes you won’t get a scart on a new tv it’s all HDMI and optical now.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

camerashy said:


> Many thanks, Andy great advice and much appreciated.
> Buying the tv from John Lewis it's a 49" and the Samsung soundbar on offer is 110cm sits at the front of the tv and has a subwoofer....not bother if it's wired or not.
> So as mentioned just going to buy the tv and do more research on the sound side my budget is approx £500.
> Just another question please, my old tv has a SCART cable connection have these been replaced now in the newer tv's.
> Thanks again.


If you're buying from JL - they'll have lots available - have a listen to some different ones. Worth checking to see if Samsung have any offers on if you buy the TV + sound bar together - sometimes can be worth buying the more expensive / better model as the discount can bring it down a lot...

As has been said above, SCART has been replaced now (you might get a SCART socket) - if wired connector, then it'll be either HDMI or Optical - which can be cable or fibre...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Also, don't forget JL will price match to other stores - so if you find what you're after cheaper, do a price match enquiry and they tend to match as long as physical store...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dave.

We've just bought a Sonos Beam after having an expensive Samsung Soundbar previously.

The Beam's sound quality over the previous soundbar is so much better for clarity/crispness and the bass, although no seperate sub, is more than adequate.

We went with Sonos as we have Alexa and Hive products and the Sonos connects with Alexa flawlessly.

The connection is HDMI/ARC - this is taken via the Sonos page -

*What is HDMI-ARC?*
_Sonos Beam connects to your TV's HDMI-ARC port. Most TVs have two to four HDMI ports, one of which is labeled ARC, which stands for Audio Return Channel. The HDMI-ARC port syncs audio and picture, plus automatically pairs your TV remote to Sonos Beam. If you're unsure if your TV has an HDMI-ARC port, consult your TV specs with the manufacturer_.

If you can stretch a tad more, go for the Sonos Playbar but the Beam is also a quality soundbar.

As above, if you can, go and listen to various soundbars if at all possible.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Guys I’m learning so much from you all and it’s helping me no end
JL have an offer on the tv I’m buying £200 off then claim back £125 as an e-gift
They also have £300 off a £500 Samsung Soundbar and subwoofer but the tv this offer is on is an older model and has a few bad reviews 
So I would rather just get the tv with the discount and search for a better sound system
Neil my budget can be very flexible leading up to Christmas lol


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

camerashy said:


> Thanks Guys I'm learning so much from you all and it's helping me no end
> JL have an offer on the tv I'm buying £200 off then claim back £125 as an e-gift
> They also have £300 off a £500 Samsung Soundbar and subwoofer but the tv this offer is on is an older model and has a few bad reviews
> So I would rather just get the tv with the discount and search for a better sound system
> Neil my budget can be very flexible leading up to Christmas lol


Def agree with this mate re TV - but is worth a double check to make sure the offer isn't on any other TV's...


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just picked up the Samsung tv and need to read the instructions first so may be a few days before it is set up
While I was in JL I had a listen to the Sonos Beam and Sonos soundbar and was impressed with both of them, if anything the subwoofer is quite large but you can hide this wherever you want, but sound quality and clarity is most impressive.
I have a SCART cable from my Sky HD box but the Samsung Rep said to use a HDMI cable instead (I’m looking to upgrade to a Sky Q box in the next few weeks as my contract has ended, I have cancelled it so hoping SKY will come back with a good offer)
Could I ask....are DVD players redundant these days. My Home Cinema System with DVD 
Player needs to be updated, so do I buy a new DVD player (if so would it need to be compatible with 4K or just a cheap one) or should I just use Netflix and others.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Did I just read that you're gonna read the destructions before setting up the new TV Dave??

You're a man, plug it and away you go!! :devil:

I all honesty pal, they are simply plug n play once the leads are connected.

As for the DVD player, I still have one, blu ray and 4k I believe and use it sparingly as I'll buy the odd blu ray via ebay for peanuts and watch them back.

Last film I bought was Sicario 2.

Netflix and Amazon are ok but for films etc.... especially the latest ones, blu ray or Sky movies are still ahead in those terms.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL, Neil, it’s something I’ve always done read the instructions first as I’m a dinasaur when it comes to anything like this never kept up with current technology and paying for it now
I have so many cables between my tv, SKY HD box and home sound system that I need to label them up and see what goes where....it’s Ok for you young Guys brought up on this modern technology but for us old Guys it’s a PITA.....showing my age now!!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent news. 

Re DVD - just buy a Blu-Ray player - but one that upscales DVD as well. You’ll be fine then. If you’ve the money / it’s a good price, then a 4K player is worth it as long as it upscales everything. 

Enjoy the new TV - and don’t forget, as Neil likes to, no photos - didn’t happen :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> Re DVD - just buy a Blu-Ray player - but one that upscales DVD as well. You'll be fine then. If you've the money / it's a good price, then a 4K player is worth it as long as it upscales everything.
> 
> ...


OK appreciate all


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dave, connect your HDMI cables from your devices to your TV and when you get a SONOS soundbar, connect the HDMI from the SONOS to the ARC connection at the rear of the TV and all sound from all of your devices will play thru the SONOS.

Go SONOS buddy, you'll not regret it.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> Re DVD - just buy a Blu-Ray player - but one that upscales DVD as well. You'll be fine then. If you've the money / it's a good price, then a 4K player is worth it as long as it upscales everything.
> 
> ...


Just bought this one from JL coming tomorrow.
I can now take out the home cinema system and speakers which my Grandson is having then in a few months time hopefully get the Sonos soundbar.
https://www.johnlewis.com/sony-bdp-...-blu-ray-dvd-player-with-super-wi-fi/p2557214


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> Dave, connect your HDMI cables from your devices to your TV and when you get a SONOS soundbar, connect the HDMI from the SONOS to the ARC connection at the rear of the TV and all sound from all of your devices will play thru the SONOS.
> 
> Go SONOS buddy, you'll not regret it.


+1

Got the BEAM along with two SONOS one speakers and very pleased with the sound quality. Also great as it doubles up as a wireless hifi system for my music!

Haven't felt the need to add the sub yet, but I may do down the line.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

DrEskimo said:


> +1
> 
> Got the BEAM along with two SONOS one speakers and very pleased with the sound quality. Also great as it doubles up as a wireless hifi system for my music!
> 
> Haven't felt the need to add the sub yet, but I may do down the line.


We need to add in the SONOS One speakers at some point, trying to justify the expense to 'the boss' is the hard part of that!!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> We need to add in the SONOS One speakers at some point, trying to justify the expense to 'the boss' is the hard part of that!!


Definitely worth it! Whilst they don't look as sleek as the new version, the old version works just as well and are a bit cheaper.

Since you get voice recognition on the BEAM, there isn't much added value in the new versions.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I’ve got a Sonos beam and it’s really impressive and ideal in the bedroom. 

I’m waiting for the Playbar 2 to be released so I can upgrade my set up in the lounge. 

The Sonos Sub is a really powerful bit of kit, I’ve got that mated to a Play 5 speaker for the kitchen set up and that is an awesome combination. 

The Sonos Beam, with two Play 1’s and a sub is really good set up and will not disappoint


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

camerashy said:


> I'm now thinking of just going for the tv and look around for a decent speaker system
> Could I ask which Sonos system you have and how is it connected to your tv
> Thanks Guys really helpful information


I have the Sonos Playbar - https://www.sonos.com/en-gb/shop/playbar.html

Two cables and you are done.


----------

